# Portable lightning simulator?



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

Ok, here's the deal, my younger daughter (9) is going to be a tornado this year and I would lve to have some kind of random flashing light(s) in her costume to simulate lightning, does anyone have any idea how to set up a DC rig to do this? or maybe a commercial (store purchase) way to do it?

thanks


----------



## guitarist155 (Sep 25, 2007)

there is a battery powered led thunder and lightning strobe at michaels i think target has one in store as well Strobe LED Light Box with Sound : Target 
not really bright like the big simulators used in yard haunts but short of carrying a high power flash or carrying a car battery around  (been known to do it) it gets the point across well


----------



## lazerpete (Jun 22, 2009)

*circuit for your tornado*



churchofsubgenius said:


> Ok, here's the deal, my younger daughter (9) is going to be a tornado this year and I would lve to have some kind of random flashing light(s) in her costume to simulate lightning, does anyone have any idea how to set up a DC rig to do this? or maybe a commercial (store purchase) way to do it?
> 
> thanks


I have a link to construct a randon lightning box/system. I am new here and the system will not let me supply a link yet. but if you go to Google and type in 
lighting light box (LLB) the link should come up. Also, do a some searches for Halloween lightning simulators, try ebay for halloween Props etc. After the web www add home.comcast.net/~pumpkin1000/props/lightningsim1. then htm once again I cannot do the link but you will figure it out.


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

lazerpete said:


> I have a link to construct a randon lightning box/system. I am new here and the system will not let me supply a link yet. but if you go to Google and type in
> lighting light box (LLB) the link should come up. Also, do a some searches for Halloween lightning simulators, try ebay for halloween Props etc. After the web www add home.comcast.net/~pumpkin1000/props/lightningsim1. then htm once again I cannot do the link but you will figure it out.


That was last years costume, I ended up using a couple short strings of DC LED's wound into the "tornado"...it was still pretty impressive and won a couple contests.
Here is a link to the first one I found for LLC

I might make one of these for the front yard....as long as it doesn't mess with my Hallowindow display.


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

You can get strobe kits for cars (12v) at most auto parts stores (AutoZone, Advance, Schuck's), you may be able to rig something up with that.


----------



## lazerpete (Jun 22, 2009)

churchofsubgenius said:


> That was last years costume, I ended up using a couple short strings of DC LED's wound into the "tornado"...it was still pretty impressive and won a couple contests.
> Here is a link to the first one I found for LLC
> 
> I might make one of these for the front yard....as long as it doesn't mess with my Hallowindow display.


I just ended a bid on ebay for a tesla coil/transformer -15kv at 30ma , this will make a great jacobs ladder. I will have to design some protective guards around the xformer and ofcourse keep it out of reach but will still be cool.
Also got a human brain in a jar which at the right time will fill it with green solution to give a good real look. Found a fog maching at a discount store for $9.00.
Still looking for more props.


----------

